# Single Sign On bei Oracle



## Guest (28. Aug 2006)

Ich hätte gerne für meine Oracle Anwendung, dass die Benutzerdaten autotmatisch übernommen werden, ohne eine weitere Login-In Maske.
Hierzu habe ich einen Testbenutzer im Domänencontroller und der DB angelegt und bei Oracle die external authentification aktiviert.
Meine Anmeldung sieht wie folgt aus:

```
DriverManager.getConnection(url, "\\", "");
```
Klassischerweise für oracle ein backslash für die externe Berechtigunsprüfung.
Java bricht jedoch an dieser Stelle mit einer nullpointerException ab. Bei klassischer pwd-Abrage kommt die Verbindung zustande.
Wo liegt der Fehler?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## Caffè Latte (28. Aug 2006)

Hi,

soll das eine Web-Anwendung werden? Wenn ja, dann schaum dir mal das SSOSDK an. Wenn nicht, dann bin ich ratlos ...


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2006)

kein web, wird eine swing app.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der backslash an oracle weitergegeben wird, dieser das als external-auth interpretiert und dann seine login daten mit denen aus dem domänen controller gegencheckt. 
Doch genau da bricht er leider mit dem nullpointer ab...
ich werde es mir trotzdem ansehen, danke.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Aug 2006)

Vermutlich unterstützt der Treiber diese Art der Authetifizierung nicht. Was sagen Oracles Knowledgebase und deren Foren dazu?


----------

